# Επισκευή Οικιακών Μικροσυσκευών > Μικροσυσκευές Κουζίνας >  Γρανάζι κάδου για μίξερ BRAUN ΚΜ32.

## fakiris

Καλησπέρα σας και καλός σας βρήκα! 

Συγχαρητήρια για την ιδέα αυτού του φόρουμ. Πραγματικά πολύ χρήσιμο.

Το φόρουμ το βρήκα ψάχνοντας να βρω γρανάζι κάδου για μίξερ 30ετήας της BRAUN μοντέλο ΚΜ 32.

Το μίξερ είναι μιας φίλης το οποίο ήταν της μαμάς της η οποία μου ζήτησε να το δω αν μπορεί να γίνει. 

Πριν το δω από κοντά και ακούγοντας την ηλικία του της λέω “_πάνε πέτα το κορίτσι μου και πάρε κανένα καινούργιο_” αλλά όταν το είδα από κοντά έπαθα πλάκα. 

Για όσους το ξέρουν θα καταλάβουν τη λέω το μηχάνημα για την ηλικία του κατασκευαστικά είναι φοβερό.

Έτσι πήρα την απόφαση να ψάξω και να βρω το γρανάζι που δίνει κίνηση στον κάδο. 

Μάταια στάθηκε κάθε μου προσπάθεια μιας που το μοντέλο έχει πλέον αποσυρθεί. 

Γι’ αυτό έρχομαι τώρα να ζητήσω την βοήθειά σας μήπως και κάποιος φίλος του φόρουμ έχει ακούσει κάτι κάπου να μπορέσω να βρω το συγκεκριμένο ανταλλακτικό.

Παραθέτω και μία φωτογραφία του συγκεκριμένου.

Σας ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων!

gear_KM32.jpg

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Καλωσόρισες Νίκο.
Δεν καταλαβαίνω κάτι , δηλαδή θέλεις το ίδιο ακριβώς με την παραπάνω φωτογραφία ? η eaparts είναι γνωστή και σε εμάς για ανταλλακτικά ... και εννοείται την φωτογραφία την βρήκες από εκεί ... δεν το έχουν διαθέσιμο δηλαδή?

----------


## fakiris

Καλός σας βρήκα Πέτρο.
Ναι από εκεί την πείρα την φωτογραφία αλλά το συγκεκριμένο όπως και όλη η σειρά του μίξερ είναι αποσυρμένη. Απλά έχει μείνει η καρτέλα. Μακάρι να το είχαν και να τελείωνα εκεί.
Θα μπορούσα να φτιάξω σε μηχανουργείο ένα μεταλλικό αλλά φοβάμαι ότι αν γίνει και το γρανάζι μεταλλικό θα φάει τον είδη από τα χρόνια ταλαιπωρημένο κάδο.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Μάλιστα .... κάνε μια ερώτηση και εδώ 

http://www.zelekt.gr/mixer/index.html

Θα πας από τον αριστερό πίνακα ..... (προιόντα) .... (μίξερ) .... (γρανάζια) ... και από την μπάρα κύλισης θα βρεις το παρακάτω
Γρανάζι.JPG
δύσκολο το βλέπω για να φτιαχτεί μεταλλικό ... θέλει έναν ειδικό τορναδόρο με (υπολογιστή) υπάρχει στην Θεσσαλονίκη ... τον άξονα θα στον κάνει μεταλλικό αλλά το γρανάζι σε τεφλόν.

----------


## fakiris

Καλημέρα Πέτρο,

Σ’ ευχαριστώ για το ενδιαφέρον και τον κόπο που έκανες.

Θα περιμένω να ανοίξουν και να κάνω ένα τηλέφωνο να δω αν το έχουν γιατί το eshop τους δεν λειτουργεί ακόμα.

Θα ενημερώσω για όποια εξέλιξη.

----------


## nassosxlvbros

Καλημέρα.
Αν αξίζει τον κόπο (συναισθηματικά ή ιστορικά ή και τα 2) πας σε ένα μηχανουργείο και σου φτιάχνει το γρανάζι αλλά και τη στεφάνη του κάδου από τεφλόν/αρταλόν κλπ και ξενοιάζεις για πάντα....όλα φτιάχνονται,ΑΝ θέλεις και ψάχνεις,και ΑΝ πληρώνεις.. :Smile:

----------


## fakiris

Πέτρο πήρα τηλέφωνο αλλά τα ίδια “το μοντέλο έχει καταργηθεί”.

Απορώ τη τα έχουν από τη στιγμή που δεν τα διαθέτουν.

Νάσο θα πρέπει να το λύσω να το πάρω στο χέρι και να πάω σε γραναζοκόπτη για να ρωτήσω.

Για τον κάδο σε καμία περίπτωση δεν γίνετε το γρανάζι. Μόνο καινούργιο κάδο, αλλά που κι’ αυτός. 

Και εγώ τορναδόρος είμαι αλλά δεν έχω διαιρέτη για να κόψω γρανάζι.

Καμία φορά ξεκινάς για πατέντα και στο τέλος σε βγαίνει ο κούκος αηδόνι.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Ε έτσι είναι ο Έλληνας Νίκο ... στις λίστες τους τάζουν λαγούς με πετραχήλια (για να δείξουν πόσο μακριά την έχουν) .... αλλά στην πράξη ούτε πασατέμπο έχουν για πούλημα.
Πρέπει να πεταχτείς έξω ...
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Angebot-Sc...90a3b19&_uhb=1

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/grose-Ruhr...cd7b5b6&_uhb=1

----------


## fakiris

Πέτρο να είσαι καλά για την βοήθεια. Αλλά που το ξετρύπωσες βρε θηρίο. 

Παρόλο που το είχα ψάξει στο eBay και παρόλο που έδωσα και πάλι κριτήρια “BRAUN KM 32”  δεν μου το έβγαλε.

Και όσων αφορά τις Ελληνικές εταιρίες έτσι ακριβός είναι. Δυστυχώς παρόλη την κρίση ορισμένοι δεν λένε να βάλουν μυαλό.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Να έχεις υπόψη ότι το παραπάνω αν και είναι από e-bay . είναι μεταχειρισμένα (και ακριβά). ... αλλά αν είναι θέμα να φτιαχτεί οπωσδήποτε το αφήνω στην κρίση σου. Μπορεί η κανάτα η δική σου να είναι σε καλή κατάσταση ... οπότε ζητάς μόνο τον άξονα .
Κανάτα.JPG

----------


## fakiris

Ναι Πέτρο το είδα. Ο συγκεκριμένος είναι σε άθλια κατάσταση. Το γρανάζι πάντως ήδη το τσίμπησα.

----------


## johnkou

Ψαξε και με τον κωδικο braun 7000931.

----------


## fakiris

Για να κλείσω το θέμα, να πω ότι το γρανάζι ήρθε τοποθετήθηκε και το μίξερ δουλεύει μια χαρά. Να ευχαριστήσω πολύ όσους φίλους ενδιαφέρθηκαν και ειδικά το Πέτρο που έδωσε την λύση στο πρόβλημά μου.

----------


## studio52

Αφου ανοιξες την κεφαλη και εβαλες το γραναζι του καδου Νικο πιστευω να εβαλες και καινουργια ποσοτητα βαλβολινης ( λαδι ) στην κεφαλη και ποσοτητα ωστε να καλυψει μεχρι πανω ολα τα γραναζια . Αν δεν εχει γινει τοτε θα σου ζεστενεται πολυ η κεφαλη με αποτελεσμα να φθαρουν και τα υπολοιπα μεταλλικα γραναζια ,  προσεξε το αυτο

----------

